# What plan are you using?



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I was curious as to what program you are using to lose or as my naturopath says, release weight. Her theory is if you lose something you will want to find it again, so you release it. I have been cutting back and trying to get more walking in. I have been thinking of going back on the Prism program. I did it a few years ago and felt so much better. Pam


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

The ABS diet. It has a great excersie portion. I do well on it when I can get the exercise in. Being on it has helped stopped my cravings and I don't eat as much. I usaed to be hungry all the time.


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

take the weight you want to be and add a 0 then add your weight. That's how many calories you should be eating a day. It's all about portion control. Here is an example

I want to weigh 130 pounds

1300 + 130 = 1430 calories per day

Get lots of exercise 
drink lots of water


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

We've used an online BMI calculator to let us know how many calories we need to consume to keep a steady weight loss regimen working for us...
Eat too few then your body goes into starvation mods and starts eating away at muscle and tries to save the stored fat...
There is a fine line to walk while counting calories.


----------



## dale (May 13, 2002)

I am in the process of getting a Lap Band.
May get it done by the end of November. 
Have been to the Exercise consult, Behavoir Class, nutritionest Sp?, next Shrink then a 2 week liquid diet then the lap band.
I only have 175 pounds to loose
dale


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

My plan is simply portion control and getting more exercise. I am eating less overall and no snacking after dinner. I am also doing exercises that will tone up my muscles and therefore I will burn more calories. Muscle burns more calories than fat.

I feel much better about myself since I started these new habits. I need to lose 40 to 50 pounds, but would be absolutely thrilled to see 20 to 30 pounds gone!!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I'm on the common sense diet!! Eat more of what I should, less of what I shouldn't, and get more exercise!


----------



## Paulathome (Jan 16, 2009)

My suggestion will be to use lap band surgery. However you will be advised to liquid diet initially .In fact normal solid food can be taken after everything is restored to normalcy-may be after a month or two depending on your body condition.
Even Prism weight loss program is good where seven principles on weight loss are formulated to guide the user to the required "TRUE YOU".

________________________________
How I Lost Weight With Acai Weight Loss Drink


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Dr. Atkins low carb eating plan. Works fast and makes you feel so healthy. Plus you get rid of those cravings for sugar, white flour and highly processed foods. I thought I was going down hill fast until I started this way of eating. It's so easy......hardly any effort to stay on it. :banana02:

katlupe


----------



## DC_Hound (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm also on Atkins and I love it. I've lost 88 lbs in 5 months (still a ways to go) and I feel great. No carb cravings!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

DC_Hound said:


> I'm also on Atkins and I love it. I've lost 88 lbs in 5 months (still a ways to go) and I feel great. No carb cravings!


Wow DC....88 lbs! That's great! Way to go!!!! :rock: Love that Dr. Atkins!!!!!

katlupe


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

When I say diet, my mind says depravation. 

I need to fool it by saying I'm just going to start to eat healthy. 

When I was in college, I used to eat, lets say a big piece of chocloate cake or some ice cream, then eat much less for the next 2 days. Worked then. Not so much now as my metabloism has changed & I'm not as active.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Wolf mom said:


> When I say diet, my mind says depravation.
> 
> I need to fool it by saying I'm just going to start to eat healthy.


Good words of advice!  

We (myself and DH) made a lifestyle change... It sounded much better than "diet"... Hee hee. 

But seriously, we gave up refined carbs, and not that we ate too much - but also junk foods. No more cookies or chips. And practically no processed foods anymore. 

It has been so incredibly easy. We eat less, and have no cravings. I've lost over thirty pounds since the end of summer. Piece of cake.

And I love cake. So, yeah, I have some (or a cookie or two) every now and then. And that's okay!


----------

